# Import von Flash auf Freehand



## nimi (16. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich habe folgende Frage: wenn ich in Flash eine Bitmap nachzeichne, und diese dann per copy&paste in freehand einfüge, ist die Vektordarstellung Freehand deutlich "eckiger" und mit viel mehr Kurvenpunkten versehen, als in Flash. Weiß jemand wieso und wie ich das umgehen kann?

Vielen Dank.

Ahoi,
Nimi


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Du kannst in Flash Deine nachgezeichneten Dateien als *.swf oder *.ai exportieren, und diese in Freehand importieren. Probier mal diese Variante, dann dürfte sich dieses Problem gelöst haben.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

